# Dog Lovers Register



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Hi All Thought I would start my first thread

Wondered what your opinions were about the DLR? Good, bad or indifferent Fran


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

Bad, just something to make a bad breeder sound good to gullible people


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Asking as a person who truly belongs in the cat forums (but does have dogs) lol, what on earth is a Dog Lovers Register please?????


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Bad - Its a waste of time


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Nicci said:


> It is a commerically run register that registers any dogs sent to them.


And if you don't have a pedigree,they will make one up for you.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> And if you don't have a pedigree,they will make one up for you.




Of course  But we didn't say anything


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Never heard of it.


Here is link Dog Lovers Registration Club UK Look up your breed or other breeds is you could please and tell me what you think? Thanks Fran


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

wouldnt touch with a bargepole


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the explanations Nicci and Sallyanne. Apart from making money by registering the dogs, presuming they charge, what's the purpose of it? I am guessing it is not an official dog governing body like KC?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Hi Sorry to bother/ intrupt my thread, but could some nice helpful member put a poll on for me here or tell me how to do it Thanks Fran


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Of course  But we didn't say anything


 Ssshhhhh Fran


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

What I think...I can't really put into words but I am really angry that they are now exploiting breeds such as the BoerBoel, Cane Corso, American Bulldog, and of course my own main breed the Olde Tyme Bulldog I absolutely abhore the fact that they will register them before any of the above are given offical K.C recognition 

Makes me sick to the pit of my stomache!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

clueless said:


> Here is link Dog Lovers Registration Club UK Look up your breed or other breeds is you could please and tell me what you think? Thanks Fran


Sorry, missed this post, thanks for the link. Will go have a look.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I am totally, totally stunned!!! This organisation is basically advocating indiscriminate breeding! This means that every BYB has the opportunity to con people by saying their dogs are registered!! What is worse is that unsuspecting puppy families will go to a byb who can prove registration with DRL and will not realise that this is not an official governing body.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Whats your views on it Fran


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

My Views-- Well will try and say it politely. I think it is disgusting. Joe public are conned if they buy a pup or use a stud from here. Most dogs I see on there have obvious faults, undershot mouths are slapping me on face in most  Thought that was shock enough but noted a certain Stud was proven and only 11 months and that is just one I have looked Do I think any of these dog/pups would be health tested DIF. Note also prices Okay rant over, think that may be enough of my feelings to digest for now Fran


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

DLR Certificate is not worth the paper it is written on! Better off with loo paper IMHO. You will pay the same amount of money for a KC reg'd dog whose parents are health tested! Just another way of conning hard earned cas out of joe public!!!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

I think it's a load of crud, you see loads of ads now saying pups will be DL registered and to the unsuspecting person this sounds really official when really it's just a ploy so the DL and BYB's can make as much money as poss for themselves


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Okay
Hypothetical story
My friend has a lovely bitch, she adores it, lovely temperament etc... Thinks oh pups from my cutie would be gorgeous. Bitch is DLR registered and also Sire. What advice would you give them from after viewing that site ???? Fraedited to add-- Now remember this nice person is your friend


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Haven't read the links but, don't touch it with a bargepole, go to a reputable breeder whoo does all the health tests & breed to better the breed not just use their dogs as breeding machines!!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Haven't read the links but, don't touch it with a bargepole, go to a reputable breeder whoo does all the health tests & breed to better the breed not just use their dogs as breeding machines!!!


Thanks Crazycrest But this is your friend who wants to breed, so what advice would you give in that situation (although hypothetical would like true advice you would give) Fran


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Any friend of mine already knows what I feel about breeding etc so they probably wouldnt have a DLR bitch in the first place cos I'd have steered them well away


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Any friend of mine already knows what I feel about breeding etc so they probably wouldnt have a DLR bitch in the first place cos I'd have steered them well away


Okay thanks Jo-P, you are a good friend then Fran


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd tell em to stay well clear of the DLR and only to breed if both dogs had all relevant health tests, also to make sure they had a potential list of puppy buyers and that the sire and dam were kc reg as well.
Luckily my friends know what i'm like so would expect it


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

griffpan said:


> I'd tell em to stay well clear of the DLR and only to breed if both dogs had all relevant health tests, also to make sure they had a potential list of puppy buyers and that the sire and dam were kc reg as well.
> Luckily my friends know what i'm like so would expect it


Thank for that Griffpan, but this hypothetical friends bitch is DLR soooo what next as may not get someone to lend her their KC Stud dog for a bit of Passion Fran


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

if the friends bitch wasn't kc reg (and the sire) i'd tell her not to breed full stop  
i'm not saying kc reg is the be all and end all or even a guarantee of a healthy perfect dog, thats just my opinion


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Well Clueless, I for one would have tried to make sure my friends did not buy a dog without papers to begin with, would have helped them research their chosen breed, gone to look at litters with them & done all I could to find them a healthy, happy puppy which had been carefully raised from health tested parents but, if a friend of mine had already purchased said dog/pup without much knowledge of DLRC I would be doing all I could to get the friend to neuter said dog/pup 
It is a very sad fact that people do not know that this particular registration is not as valid as KC reg & the paperwork is not worth the money it's written on, they can't show at KC reg events only at companion shows! After looking into the pedigree of their DLRC reg'd pup I am sure most new owners feel duped. I don't understand why anyone would pay to have a pedigree produced by DLRC, you may just as well make your own up on your pc for all it's worth


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Griffpan and Crazycrest for your answers, just trying to get as many opinions as possible out of curiousity Fran


----------



## Rinnie69 (May 8, 2008)

I thought i heard of this somewhere, i read about this site on another forum a few months ago, thankfully there are no Saints on there, .....yet.lord help us 
but i tell you what i am sure i recognise the Bullmastiff in the Gallery, and if it's who i think it is the breeder will be non too pleased.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

What a load of cack!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Rinnie69 said:


> I thought i heard of this somewhere, i read about this site on another forum a few months ago, thankfully there are no Saints on there, .....yet.lord help us
> but i tell you what i am sure i recognise the Bullmastiff in the Gallery, and if it's who i think it is the breeder will be non too pleased.


Wow Thank goodness I do not recognise anyone's dog I know, well so far but still oggling, sh*t place, but cannot drag myself away Fran


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I had a look for my breed - DDB - the only one on there is a 6 month old stud 

As for the hyperthetical - My friends are mostly already in the dog show world so obviously only have KC dogs - other friends who are not in dogs know to research breeders etc - they know how I feel about it all and would come to me to help them find a good breeder who health checks etc.....
So here we go......my friend has a dog who is registered with this laughable group and she wants to breed it - I would try to talk her out of it and explain my reasoning behind my views - try to show her that if she really is hell bent on breeding that she should really buy a good example of the breed from a reputable breeder - learn the lines and gain as much knowledge as is possible - then go back to the breeder for help


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Rinnie69 said:


> I thought i heard of this somewhere, i read about this site on another forum a few months ago, thankfully there are no Saints on there, .....yet.lord help us
> but i tell you what i am sure i recognise the Bullmastiff in the Gallery, and if it's who i think it is the breeder will be non too pleased.


Sorry me again, If you look at pics in gallery I think they are of show dogs or good representation of the breed, not the ones that are for stud/ sale. Now this could be real bad as I would not like any of my dogs pics on that site. Maybe evryone should look at their breed on there and see if they can recognise dogs Fran


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Debbie said:


> I had a look for my breed - DDB - the only one on there is a 6 month old stud
> 
> As for the hyperthetical - My friends are mostly already in the dog show world so obviously only have KC dogs - other friends who are not in dogs know to research breeders etc - they know how I feel about it all and would come to me to help them find a good breeder who health checks etc.....
> So here we go......my friend has a dog who is registered with this laughable group and she wants to breed it - I would try to talk her out of it and explain my reasoning behind my views - try to show her that if she really is hell bent on breeding that she should really buy a good example of the breed from a reputable breeder - learn the lines and gain as much knowledge as is possible - then go back to the breeder for help


Thanks Debbie Do you recognise any pic in the gallery or do you think as a show person the gallery pics are show dogs/ dogs to standard Fran


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Well fortunately for me there ar no pups of my breed on that site & only 1 stud dog which I have no information about other than he is 5 years old & proven, no idea who the owner is either


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

What the heck is a 'Modern Tyme English Bulldog' never heard that one before  It's a new one on me!!! 

Is there anything they won't register as long as it has a pulse?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Nicci said:


> What the heck is a 'Modern Tyme English Bulldog' never heard that one before  It's a new one on me!!!
> 
> Is there anything they won't register as long as it has a pulse?


Hehe See you could have had a very unusual new breed if you had gone DLRC  Fran


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

There are no DDB in the gallery - I can tell you that some of the pictures of dogs on the grass are not real - as in they have been cut from a picture and placed onto the grass - I make banners so can spot it a mile away - take a look at the Dane pic - you will see what I mean...some of them look good quality dogs - not all but the odd one looks ok....


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

I've just taken a look at litters registered noticed one or two from here have registered their pedigree pups with them...Would be interesting to hear their input....


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Have looked through the litters and studs in Yorkshire and dont recognise names or pictures - thank god!!!!
Some of the studs are such bad examples of their breed its unreal!!!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Have looked through the litters and studs in Yorkshire and dont recognise names or pictures - thank god!!!!
> Some of the studs are such bad examples of their breed its unreal!!!


I'm off to take another nosey


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I've just taken a look at litters registered noticed one or two from here have registered their pedigree pups with them...Would be interesting to hear their input....


WOW The site is rather addictive isn't it, so got something going for it. Entertainment Fran


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Funny how the toy breed has more than others registered with them Yorkies (15) pomeranian (18) & a massive (32) for the Shih Tzu, just goes to show what happens to all our endorsed puppies hey!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

clueless said:


> WOW The site is rather addictive isn't it, so got something going for it. Entertainment Fran


Well people fran has done her damness to upset me all day. I am the person she is talking about. Is she one of these people from another forum i do not know. Yes my dogs are DLRC and i have never hid the fact. I would do anything for my dogs and they are well loved and looked after.I have done nothing wrong at all to thisperson and the comments off you all i find really upsetting.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

I do have people waiting for my litters and these are usually people that have had litters off me before. I think i do a good job in what i do and so do a lot of other people.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Everyone seems to have gone quiet now. Job well done Fran.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry had to see to my daughter - anyway if you have people waiting for pups why do you feel the need to advertise on that site? Why have them registered with that site?

I really do want to understand what attracts people to have their dogs registered with this place


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Sorry had to see to my daughter - anyway if you have people waiting for pups why do you feel the need to advertise on that site? Why have them registered with that site?
> 
> I really do want to understand what attracts people to have their dogs registered with this place


My dogs where already registered with DLRC when i purchased them except one. I had 6 people waiting for the pups my groomer but she wanted a brindle girl and only have boys available, a lady who had one off the last litter but has got to move away now to plymouth to see to her sick mother and a timewaster I make sure all my pups go to excellent homes and if they were to be rehomed then i would take them back.Im not a bad person.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

What I don't understand is why buy a DLRC reg'd dog when you can have KC for the same price


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Are you happy with that registration or did you know what it was all about when you purchased your dogs?
Did you get a pedigree with them too ?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Everyone seems to have gone quiet now. Job well done Fran.


This is what I said, I wasn't singling out anyone, I just spotted a couple of folk I know that post on here and other forums...that is all.



> I've just taken a look at litters registered noticed one or two from here have registered their pedigree pups with them...Would be interesting to hear their input....


Interested to hear input from people who register their dogs with the DLRC..

Saying that I have just spotted someone whose Yorkshire Terrier has had a litter and I know for a fact the Dam is endorsed...which has really upset me because I know who originally sold her would be absolutely MORTIFIED!!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Well people fran has done her damness to upset me all day. I am the person she is talking about. Is she one of these people from another forum i do not know. Yes my dogs are DLRC and i have never hid the fact. I would do anything for my dogs and they are well loved and looked after.I have done nothing wrong at all to thisperson and the comments off you all i find really upsetting.


Excuse me You sent me a pm, I only asked you questions on a post, got wrists slapped and never continued. I replied to your pm with advice!!! as I used to show your breed. I have got the pm's and I can assure you that I wa in no way condescending or hurtful, spiteful or whatever. I took my slap from moderator as a grown up. You adviced me that I had no details inprofile, no threads started etc.. Big DealBut I took your advice and started one. If you think this thread relates to you Sorry, but that is not my problem Fran


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Are you happy with that registration or did you know what it was all about when you purchased your dogs?
> Did you get a pedigree with them too ?


Yes i got a pedigree with them. One of my girls was KC


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

clueless said:


> Excuse me You sent me a pm, I only asked you questions on a post, got wrists slapped and never continued. I replied to your pm with advice!!! as I used to show your breed. I have got the pm's and I can assure you that I wa in no way condescending or hurtful, spiteful or whatever. I took my slap from moderator as a grown up. You adviced me that I had no details inprofile, no threads started etc.. Big DealBut I took your advice and started one. If you think this thread relates to you Sorry, but that is not my problem Fran


You know damn well your thread relates to me. I have been a valued member on here since february and over 1100 posts and now i real like a criminal ffs. Job well done.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

This is what I said, I wasn't singling out anyone, I just spotted a couple of folk I know that post on here and other forums...that is all."quote

And I have not singled anyone out either--fact
I am only still at letter P on that site--fact
I did not know your dogs Englishrose were DLR--fact
Fran


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Did you know the difference between the KC and the DLC when you purchased them?
I am not having a go just trying to understand


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> You know damn well your thread relates to me. I have been a valued member on here since february and over 1100 posts and now i real like a criminal ffs. Job well done.


I took good advice last night---Chill out and have a cig!!!!
Have I mentioned your name????? You are the one that obviously thinks this thread is all about you--not me--fact Fran
ps Maybe you would be better taking this privately with me


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Clueless - do you have to register to view the names?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I have posted another thread asking about Mercede Vito Van, if anyone thinks it is about their van could they pm me privately Fran


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Did you know the difference between the KC and the DLC when you purchased them?
> I am not having a go just trying to understand


No not at the time,


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Clueless - do you have to register to view the names?


What names ??? sorry lost me there, am trying to chill  Fran


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

clueless said:


> This is what I said, I wasn't singling out anyone, I just spotted a couple of folk I know that post on here and other forums...that is all."quote
> 
> And I have not singled anyone out either--fact
> I am only still at letter P on that site--fact
> ...


 When you said you were at letter p....I thought you could view by member name or something


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> No not at the time,


So do you still register them with DLR and what about the KC reg bitch? Have you had or going to have a litter from her and if so will you register them with KC or DLR?
What attracts you to the DLR?
I really do want to know why people are attracted to this group - what do they give that the KC cannot give?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

The only thing they give that the KC can't is pedigree papers to un registered dogs


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Debbie said:


> When you said you were at letter p....I thought you could view by member name or something


Oh got you now. I was going through the breeds looking at standard etc of pups Was at Pom Fran


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Debbie said:


> So do you still register them with DLR and what about the KC reg bitch? Have you had or going to have a litter from her and if so will you register them with KC or DLR?
> What attracts you to the DLR?
> I really do want to know why people are attracted to this group - what do they give that the KC cannot give?


Yes they are still registed with DLRC as i wrote in an earlier post. If you know all about KC you should know that KC doesnt reconise DL so the pups couldnt be KCand have to be DL. Is that ok?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well im off to bed now, sleep tight.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Erm I am not being snotty with you yet I feel a snotty air to your replies to me - Being as I dont know a soul who has anything to do with this club I am trying to learn why people think its a good registry for their dogs. I know the KC have nothing to do with it but you have a KC bitch - surely her offspring would be KC too?
Dont bother to answer if you dont want - it seems you dont want to discuss it anyway - yet you said its no secret in an earlier post.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Goodniht Englishrose and please do not take this thread personally, as I said I did not know your dog was DLR. I do not agree with your breeding ways or anyone for that matter that has the need to use DLR, only my opinion and I am not the type of person who plays playground games. Fran


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Debbie said:


> When you said you were at letter p....I thought you could view by member name or something


If you click on litters or stud dogs, then click more information all the owner details come up...such as telephone numbers, full names, and other contact information 

Not a safe site at all, well not unless you want some of your personal details on view for all and sundry to see...

I cannot understand why people feel this is an 'attractive' register for their pets, when the DLR are well known for not only registering dogs that are not K.C for whatever reason, but when you can plainly see that they register crossbreeds too!! I see pug crosses are being advertised with DLC paperwork - Why?

I have breeds that don't have K.C status, but I wouldn't dream of registering them with the DLR even though they recognise them, it's the simple fact of what they do to get their hands on your money, they have very low standards (I sometimes think the K.C do - In terms of what they should and should not be enforcing with certain breeds) but it seems the DLC care even less for the dogs they register, no mention of health testing - apart from whats written within their code of ethics which means absolutely diddly squat when they have dogs as young as six months old being advertised for stud services which wouldn't have been hipscored because the dog is much too young!! 

I see they also advertise E&L pet insurance on their site


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

how sad it is when threads become personal.each to their own is my opinion.
correct me if i'm wrong (which i know somebody will) lol...if you have a kc reg dog and the other is not kc reg then the litter they produce cannot be kc reg.
now from my own point of view why don't the kc find a way to deal with this?

JANICES-TOY-POODLES


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> how sad it is when threads become personal.each to their own is my opinion.
> correct me if i'm wrong (which i know somebody will) lol...if you have a kc reg dog and the other is not kc reg then the litter they produce cannot be kc reg.
> now from my own point of view why don't the kc find a way to deal with this?
> 
> JANICES-TOY-POODLES


What happens is If the bitch is KC and it mates with a DL then the KC wont register the pups so they then have to be registered with the DL. Thats how it works unfortunately.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Through reading various threads on breeding ive come to my own conclusion that the k.c are more about making money by grabbing all the registration money they can,they seen oblivious to puppy farming and bad ownership and it seems that their one and only goal is to collect as much registration money as possible,regardless of the situation.Im not at all surprised that people are looking elsewhere to register their pups.I hadnt heard of this particular registering body until today so dont know the ins and outs at all.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Through reading various threads on breeding ive come to my own conclusion that the k.c are more about making money by grabbing all the registration money they can,they seen oblivious to puppy farming and bad ownership and it seems that their one and only goal is to collect as much registration money as possible,regardless of the situation.Im not at all surprised that people are looking elsewhere to register their pups.I hadnt heard of this particular registering body until today so dont know the ins and outs at all.


totally agree the kc is a good thing but if it allows puppy farms/ bad breeders to register (which it does our akita cassie is proof) then it aint really a good register so good on ya for looking elsewhere


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> how sad it is when threads become personal.each to their own is my opinion.
> correct me if i'm wrong (which i know somebody will) lol...if you have a kc reg dog and the other is not kc reg then the litter they produce cannot be kc reg.
> now from my own point of view why don't the kc find a way to deal with this?
> 
> JANICES-TOY-POODLES


No one made this personal for anyone apart from Englishrose, and may I add she was the one that kicked off. The thread wa going along nicely in my opinion. Thoughts and advice were being given with no individual person highlighted.
As for KC dogs why would you want to breed a KC dog and a DLR one together, maybe you could start a thread about this as diverting slightly from topic Fran


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Through reading various threads on breeding ive come to my own conclusion that the k.c are more about making money by grabbing all the registration money they can,they seen oblivious to puppy farming and bad ownership and it seems that their one and only goal is to collect as much registration money as possible,regardless of the situation.Im not at all surprised that people are looking elsewhere to register their pups.I hadnt heard of this particular registering body until today so dont know the ins and outs at all.


Agree with you re the KC money bit. But at least you know what the pedigree is of your dog, may it be good or bad. I could make a lovely pedigree up for a pet, full of champions, good lines etc.. Looks good for joe public and gives me something to waffle about and get more money for pups etc..DLR will register without checks. So is that a better body than the KC Fran


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Indifferent........
> 
> For any one who is creating posts like this or aiming comments towards people who do have dlr dogs, re think!
> 
> ...


totally agree,,,, doesnt it as good as amounting to bullyin???

there aint one way to do things in life n cos someone doe it different doesnt make them wrong!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

My cocker is k.c reg when we got him i paid for the 5 generation ped,when i transferred him over into my name.Just because i was curious of his ancestry,can the dlrc not trace back for this also??


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

im more than likely wrong but iisnt there an air of brainless about lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

perhaps its a good thing to think before we write a post.if anyone else is anything like me,when we write something we forget it doesn't always come out how we want it to.its not the same as when we can talk face to face with a person.
as for englishrose i hope your pups from last week are all doing fine,and don't let people get you down.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Indifferent........
> 
> For any one who is creating posts like this or aiming comments towards people who do have dlr dogs, re think!
> 
> ...


So are you directing this at me!!!!
I started a thread re DLR, looking for opinions only
I have been asked about my big ankles, pussy cat smile, nice eyes and if I am Brainless rather than Clueless. Did not see anyone comment from mods on these posts.
The thread was not started " Anyone on here got a DLR pet" NO 
I know I am a new poster, but this is an open forum and freedom of speech is allowed in the UK, not just for long time posters. Fran

 Fran


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> perhaps its a good thing to think before we write a post.if anyone else is anything like me,when we write something we forget it doesn't always come out how we want it to.its not the same as when we can talk face to face with a person.
> as for englishrose i hope your pups from last week are all doing fine,and don't let people get you down.


Thankyo so much Janice and yes they are all doing fine, being vet checked later today.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

claire said:


> im more than likely wrong but iisnt there an air of brainless about lol


Another example of how new members are treated, a bit personal Fran


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

clueless said:


> So are you directing this at me!!!!
> I started a thread re DLR, looking for opinions only
> I have been asked about my big ankles, pussy cat smile, nice eyes and if I am Brainless rather than Clueless. Did not see anyone comment from mods on these posts.
> The thread was not started " Anyone on here got a DLR pet" NO
> ...


no one said ya cant have discussions,,,, n if u had asked no one is calling u brainless,,,,, there was a member called brainless that was very over opiniated too, like i believe u to be,,,, im not insulting u im just saying that i believe if you want to give advice/discuss a topic barking someone down while doin it isnt the way to go


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

clueless said:


> Another example of how new members are treated, a bit personal Fran


as explained before it wasnt an insult!!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

claire said:


> no one said ya cant have discussions,,,, n if u had asked no one is calling u brainless,,,,, there was a member called brainless that was very over opiniated too, like i believe u to be,,,, im not insulting u im just saying that i believe if you want to give advice/discuss a topic barking someone down while doin it isnt the way to go


Who barked anyone down???? I was accused and replied only Fran


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

my main point is that everyone is sayin the DLR is shat but i dont believe the KC is any better!!!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

I know at least 5 people on here that have their dogs registered with DLRC just like me.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

claire said:


> as explained before it wasnt an insult!!!


Accepted Fran


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

claire said:


> my main point is that everyone is sayin the DLR is shat but i dont believe the KC is any better!!!


Agree, maybe yourself or someone could start a thread about the KC. Fran


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

The KC can't stop anyone registering litters as long as Parents are registered on the breed register whether they be BYB or PF.
They can't check out all Breeders it's impossible.

Now isn't it true that PF's and BYB can register every puppy they breed with the DLRC,again no checks are made,so on that score I don't really see the difference between each registry.

Then you have puppies that are not registered with anybody.

Non KC puppies can be KC registered on the activity register.

What's the Prce of registering pups with the DLRC?
The Kennel Club charge £12 per puppy I think.

There is a 10 month old SBT up for stud,no mention of health tests and quite a way off the breed standard IMO.


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

clueless said:


> but this is an open forum and freedom of speech is allowed in the UK, not just for long time posters. Fran
> 
> Fran


Not wishing to add fire to any flames, I don't really have an opinion either way... but this, and any other forum on the web are privately owned, so free speech doesn't exist.. the owners and mods can allow/disallow anyone they like the right to say anything.

I've had this arguement on my own forum (nothing to do with animals) so just thought I'd correct you


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

clueless said:


> Agree, maybe yourself or someone could start a thread about the KC. Fran


whats the point!?!?! i have no need to say it doesnt work our dog is proof.

its not wrong to have an opinion i believe what is wrong is tell someone else they are wrong for doing different


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> The KC can't stop anyone registering litters as long as Parents are registered on the breed register whether they be BYB or PF.
> They can't check out all Breeders it's impossible.
> 
> Now isn't it true that PF's and BYB can register every puppy they breed with the DLRC,again no checks are made,so on that score I don't really see the difference between each registry.
> ...


good point..............


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> The KC can't stop anyone registering litters as long as Parents are registered on the breed register whether they be BYB or PF.
> They can't check out all Breeders it's impossible.
> 
> Now isn't it true that PF's and BYB can register every puppy they breed with the DLRC,again no checks are made,so on that score I don't really see the difference between each registry.
> ...


Hi to register a puppy with the DLRC it is £8 per puppy.Also you can only register one litter per dog per year. Up to the age of 8 i think and no more than 6 litters.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

mattyh said:


> Not wishing to add fire to any flames, I don't really have an opinion either way... but this, and any other forum on the web are privately owned, so free speech doesn't exist.. the owners and mods can allow/disallow anyone they like the right to say anything.
> 
> I've had this arguement on my own forum (nothing to do with animals) so just thought I'd correct you


Oh I have noticed Fran


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

clueless said:


> Agree, maybe yourself or someone could start a thread about the KC. Fran


not that i have an opinion, But why start more Arguments??


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> not that i have an opinion, But why start more Arguments?? [/QUOTE
> 
> Why should it be an arguement. I started this one not for an arguement. Okay it seems to have went that way, but did not need too IMO Fran


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

The KC and DLR are a load of rubbish in my opinion, they both charge fees to register dogs and puppies and various other charges, but they dont do any actual checks on the breeders or checks on the dogs they breed to make sure they are healthy. Both out to make a profit in my opinion. Thats probably why the DLR started, because they realised there was money to be made from dog breeders.

I dont actually own a dog and have never done so, but if I did I wouldnt mind if it was registered or not.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

clueless said:


> Why should it be an arguement. I started this one not for an arguement. Okay it seems to have went that way, but did not need too IMO Fran


i think it is agrumentative just to start this thread n the slate the DLRC when you know certain forum users use the DLRC! and in light of the KC being no better then i just dont see the point other than to argue!!! i agree with mark they are both poo


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

clueless said:


> Hi All Thought I would start my first thread
> 
> Wondered what your opinions were about the DLR? Good, bad or indifferent Fran


by your 1st posting all was well, simple enough question! but it soon went down hill, and some people felt the finger pointing at them  
but instead of trying to resolve the matter, its just got more heated!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Which place are you referring to...


The place being referred to is the DLRC website.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> by your 1st posting all was well, simple enough question! but it soon went down hill, and some people felt the finger pointing at them
> but instead of trying to resolve the matter, its just got more heated!


I did try to resolve the matter. I adviced the person who decided this was personal to take it privately. No one pointed the finger at anyone that I noticed they pointed the finger at themselves in my opinion Fran


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

clueless said:


> I did try to resolve the matter. I adviced the person who decided this was personal to take it privately. No one pointed the finger at anyone that I noticed they pointed the finger at themselves in my opinion Fran


i think it is agrumentative just to start this thread n the slate the DLRC when you know certain forum users use the DLRC! and in light of the KC being no better then i just dont see the point other than to argue!!! i agree with mark they are both poo


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

petforum said:


> The KC and DLR are a load of rubbish in my opinion, they both charge fees to register dogs and puppies and various other charges, but they dont do any actual checks on the breeders or checks on the dogs they breed to make sure they are healthy. Both out to make a profit in my opinion. Thats probably why the DLR started, because they realised there was money to be made from dog breeders.
> 
> I dont actually own a dog and have never done so, but if I did I wouldnt mind if it was registered or not.


Totally agree, so I am by no way biased re the KC. I may have started a thread about the KC next. I was only looking for opinions/ views from posters about DLR NOT who had pups/ dogs whatever there Fran


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Im not argueing with anyone just saying it as it looks,
who is continuing ? 
so everyone just drop it! forget it its not worth falling out over, 
for gods sake all act like adults


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

claire said:


> i think it is agrumentative just to start this thread n the slate the DLRC when you know certain forum users use the DLRC! and in light of the KC being no better then i just dont see the point other than to argue!!! i agree with mark they are both poo


Sorry And you have prove that I knew certain forum users use the DLR Fran


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

clueless said:


> Sorry And you have prove that I knew certain forum users use the DLR Fran


u knew englishrose did u pm'ed her lol


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't agree with it! People should stick with the Kc kennel club! They won't go wrong then! I have a crossbreed and i think they don't need registering as wont be breeing from him! And as soon as he is old enough the scissors will be coming out  Ouch hehe!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Oh can you I cannot. I was a bit annoyed that I was told that I had no info in my profile or started a thread by Englishrose. Soooo started one and asked her to join in, as it seemed to b bothering her enough to pm me re above Fran


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

claire said:


> u knew englishrose did u pm'ed her lol


No She pm'd me, maybe she would like to post my other pm's to her!!!!!!! Advice was given re something that may have helped her!!!!! And I still state I did not know about DLR and infact due to these threads I am still at Pomeranians on there Fran


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

petforum said:


> The KC and DLR are a load of rubbish in my opinion, they both charge fees to register dogs and puppies and various other charges, but they dont do any actual checks on the breeders or checks on the dogs they breed to make sure they are healthy. Both out to make a profit in my opinion. Thats probably why the DLR started, because they realised there was money to be made from dog breeders.
> 
> I dont actually own a dog and have never done so, but if I did I wouldnt mind if it was registered or not.


The KC are a good registration body,They paid Barrister's fee's when the fiasco in merseyside took place,with owners gong to court, Where were the Breeders and other registry bodies?
The KC do DNA profiling of breeds,certain breeds they won't register until they are tested for disesases known in that particular breed.
They also are making public, records for our breed with the testing for L2,showing the results of the dogs,with pages of clears,carriers and affecteds.
It has a charitable trust donating to other organisations to help dogs.

Talking of checks do any of the Free advertising places on the net including this one do any checks to see if the parents and pups are healthy before allowing the ads? Again in that respect I don't see the difference??

With all due respect Mark,not been a dog owner and knowing little about each organisation to brand them both Rubbish is a bit of a sweeping statement don't you think?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

goodness me, what ever happened to a good old fair debate? I cant believe i looked on this thread out of interest because i had never heard of the dog lovers register and have just read a very petty point scoring arguement  its very sad.

This is the trouble with forums and writing messages a person takes ne the wrong way and then it all gets out of hand! 

Think everyone should go get a cuppa, give their lovely dog a cuddle and come back refreshed and start again


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Okay I have already posted that this thread is diverting from my original topic. I did not want any forum member to feel they were a target. I tried to resolve the members issues by asking them to go private with me. 
IMO I think this was a good subject to ask views on Good . Bad or indifferent as thats what I wanted.
Sooo Anyone who feels offended apologies given as was not intended
Fran


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

crofty said:


> goodness me, what ever happened to a good old fair debate? I cant believe i looked on this thread out of interest because i had never heard of the dog lovers register and have just read a very petty point scoring arguement  its very sad.
> 
> This is the trouble with forums and writing messages a person takes ne the wrong way and then it all gets out of hand!
> 
> Think everyone should go get a cuppa, give their lovely dog a cuddle and come back refreshed and start again


LOL just done that and had about 10 cigs lol


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Sallyanne,

Yes it was a sweeping statement but I think if you are charging breeders xx amount of pounds every time they register a dog/puppy I would have thought they would have some decent checks in place and some way to prove that the breeders are in fact good breeders and producing healthy dogs/puppies.

Not to take this thread off topic like you are doing, I will briefly say that the classified ads I run are all done totally for free therefore no, how could i afford to do checks. However if I started charging everyone £xx for every advert then yes, I would perform checks on anyone advertising.

Cheers
Mark



sallyanne said:


> The KC are a good registration body,They paid Barrister's fee's when the fiasco in merseyside took place,with owners gong to court, Where were the Breeders and other registry bodies?
> The KC do DNA profiling of breeds,certain breeds they won't register until they are tested for disesases known in that particular breed.
> They also are making public, records for our breed with the testing for L2,showing the results of the dogs,with pages of clears,carriers and affecteds.
> It has a charitable trust donating to other organisations to help dogs.
> ...


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Well, I might as well add my two pennth! 

The KC is the registration body in the UK for _pedigree_ dogs. For those who don't know, they hold details of the verified pedigrees of all their dogs on their system, so when you register a litter, the pup's pedigree is known to them. So, if you buy a KC reg. pup, you know that it is absolutely a purebred, and it's pedigree is genuine.

I have to admit to knowing little about DL, but from what I can gather, they will register any pet, even without a pedigree. So, if someone says they have a purebred Labrador, for example, it will be registered as one, with no proof that is is actually a purebred lab. This is my problem with it. I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong.  (that's not my only problem, but it's a start! )

I agree, KC reg. alone isn't good enough when you are looking to buy a dog. Health tests carried out are also important, as are the breeders ethics, quality of dogs being bred, temprement, and the conditons the pups are reared in.

Breed clubs are a good starting point for any puppy buyer. Pups will not only be KC registered, but should be bred in line with the breed club code of ethics, and if they are not, and the breed club know about it, action will be taken.

I'm not sure why, if someone has a KC registered bitch, they would not use a KC regsitered stud dog?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

jackson said:


> Well, I might as well add my two pennth!
> 
> The KC is the registration body in the UK for _pedigree_ dogs. For those who don't know, they hold details of the verified pedigrees of all their dogs on their system, so when you register a litter, the pup's pedigree is known to them. So, if you buy a KC reg. pup, you know that it is absolutely a purebred, and it's pedigree is genuine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your opinion re DLR Fran


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I'm not sure why, if someone has a KC registered bitch, they would not use a KC regsitered stud dog?"quote"

Well I for one will not be starting a thread re same 
Fran


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Can anyone answer this question? Did any of you know that anyone on here was on DLR - I for one, hand on heart and on my dogs lives hadnt got a clue and if the topic had been taken in the context that I hope it was posted then no one would have been any the wiser - it was Englishrose who chose to bring that information into the public domain
If you are on DLR and you can sleep easy in your bed at night knowing you are doing the best for your dogs what the hell does it matter what anyone else thinks - if your conscience is clear then whats the problem


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hi all 5 of my dogs are kc reg just so i could check the line for health problems ect
would never put kc dog to a non kc dog(personal choice) but i have not got a problem with dlr as long as the dog bread properly with a dog that suits her it is bad breeding i have problem with.
englishrose is allowed to dlr if she wishes that is her choice?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> hi all 5 of my dogs are kc reg just so i could check the line for health problems ect
> would never put kc dog to a non kc dog(personal choice) but i have not got a problem with dlr as long as the dog bread properly with a dog that suits her it is bad breeding i have problem with.
> englishrose is allowed to dlr if she wishes that is her choice?


My thoughts exactly and thanx for that.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> hi all 5 of my dogs are kc reg just so i could check the line for health problems ect
> would never put kc dog to a non kc dog(personal choice) but i have not got a problem with dlr as long as the dog bread properly with a dog that suits her it is bad breeding i have problem with.
> englishrose is allowed to dlr if she wishes that is her choice?


agreed...................


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> My thoughts exactly and thanx for that.


I don't think anyone has suggested that you aren't allowed to register with whomever you like. But, if you chose to do something, and feel that you are perfectly justified in your choice, surely you are then able to explan it?

As dog lovers pedigrees aren't verified, how can you be sure that there are no health problems in your dog's pedigrees, therefore helping to ensure you only breed healthy pups?

I'm sorry, as this is a bit off topic, but are your bitches KC papers endorsed? If not, why not chose a KC reg. stud dog? Did you use the same stud dog for both your bitches?

I appreciate this is a pet lovers forum, not a breeding one, but this is a breeding section. I feel, that as a pet lovers, we shoudl be trying to ensure the welfare of our pets, and any other pets that exist in the world. We need to look at the bigger picture.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Englishrose, didn't you have a link to your website before?


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I had no idea anyone had DLR reg dogs on here - not knowing anyone I wanted to understand why people would go to DLR over the KC - is it any better - what do they provide etc
It is a good thread - informative either way you look at it - so now we are being accused of pointing a finger at certain members - not at all - discussions will be had - its a forum - there was no personal slur against anyone - my views are just that - mine - its getting to the stage where people will be far too scared to make a thread or even answer anymore - that is sad - at least this one hasnt been locked!!!
I am off to have a cup of tea - although should I really say that cos the Coffee lovers might get the hump and start a debate as to which drink is 1) nicest 2) cheapest 3) healthier etc


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

jackson said:


> I don't think anyone has suggested that you aren't allowed to register with whomever you like. But, if you chose to do something, and feel that you are perfectly justified in your choice, surely you are then able to explan it?
> 
> As dog lovers pedigrees aren't verified, how can you be sure that there are no health problems in your dog's pedigrees, therefore helping to ensure you only breed healthy pups?
> 
> ...


As i have said earlier KC will not reconise DL. So the fact is i have had to register all my dogs now with DL.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> My thoughts exactly and thanx for that.


please just ignore the coments i put a thread on about when to breed my bitch and i got loads of bad coments just because i put my last puppy was cute? i am starting to think this site is a place people come to argue not discuss dogs ect.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> As i have said earlier KC will not reconise DL. So the fact is i have had to register all my dogs now with DL.


Sorry, I understand that and I understand that if your bitches are not KC registered, and you have decided to breed, then it is probably better ot register with DL than not register at all, but you said that one of your bitches is KC registered? Why not breed her to a KC recognised stud dog, and then register the pups with the KC?

Out of interest, do the DL give an option to endorse your puppies papers?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> please just ignore the coments i put a thread on about when to breed my bitch and i got loads of bad coments just because i put my last puppy was cute? i am starting to think this site is a place people come to argue not discuss dogs ect.


These last couple of days i too have been feeling like that too. Thats why ive had enough


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

jackson said:


> Sorry, I understand that and I understand that if your bitches are not KC registered, and you have decided to breed, then it is probably better ot register with DL than not register at all, but you said that one of your bitches is KC registered? Why not breed her to a KC recognised stud dog, and then register the pups with the KC?
> 
> Out of interest, do the DL give an option to endorse your puppies papers?


Not that i know of, and to answer the earlier question about the link to my website, yes i did have a link but do not want any bad messages left on it.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

your dogs are lovely i have just had a look i am into cavaliers but love lots of breeds please dont let these silly coments put you off.
you are like me only want the best for your dogs and your pups.
like i said just dont take the digs personal.


----------



## lucy barker (May 21, 2008)

im really shocked im new to this site and its sounds like sum people just want to argue as far as im concerned every1 has there own opinions wheter there fact or not its just up to that person to express them in a nice way whats the point in argueing?. i thought this was all about animal lovers. now every1 kiss and make up lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> your dogs are lovely i have just had a look i am into cavaliers but love lots of breeds please dont let these silly coments put you off.
> you are like me only want the best for your dogs and your pups.
> like i said just dont take the digs personal.


Well i usually take these comment with a pinch of salt but this one has totally p****d me off. I thought it was nasty and vindictive,but we have both settled our differences and apology has been accepted.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

lucy barker said:


> im really shocked im new to this site and its sounds like sum people just want to argue as far as im concerned every1 has there own opinions wheter there fact or not its just up to that person to express them in a nice way whats the point in argueing?. i thought this was all about animal lovers. now every1 kiss and make up lol


lmao...........


----------



## lucy barker (May 21, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> lmao...........


now wheres these kisses x x x x


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lucy barker (May 21, 2008)

looks like everyone ones done a runner now im throwing kisses about lol can you feel the love x x x x x x x x x x (ive really got to change my job its driving me crazy )


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

lucy barker said:


> looks like everyone ones done a runner now im throwing kisses about lol can you feel the love x x x x x x x x x x (ive really got to change my job its driving me crazy )


youre such a crazy person lmao


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lucy barker said:


> looks like everyone ones done a runner now im throwing kisses about lol can you feel the love x x x x x x x x x x (ive really got to change my job its driving me crazy )


you havent frightened me away  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucy barker (May 21, 2008)

that what my therapist says english rose!!! b bk soon goto do some arse licking to get away with spending 2 hours on the computer ########


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lucy barker said:


> looks like everyone ones done a runner now im throwing kisses about lol can you feel the love x x x x x x x x x x (ive really got to change my job its driving me crazy )


im still here,,,,,,,,,,,,,

we will have to watch this one vixie,,,,,only joking,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Not that i know of, and to answer the earlier question about the link to my website, yes i did have a link but do not want any bad messages left on it.


Thankyou. I think anyone who would leave messages on your website is probably showing themsleves for what they really are. If people have done that, I can understand why you would remove the link.

You didn't answer my question about why you didn't just breed your KC bitch to a KC dog, or if you used the same stud for both litters?

As an aside. A discussion froum is just that, for discussion. It would be extremely boring if everyone just agreed with someone, and I am sure that is not what most people would want? That said, there is no need for anyone to be rude, that is a different matter entirely.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

jackson said:


> Thankyou. I think anyone who would leave messages on your website is probably showing themsleves for what they really are. If people have done that, I can understand why you would remove the link.
> 
> You didn't answer my question about why you didn't just breed your KC bitch to a KC dog, or if you used the same stud for both litters?
> 
> As an aside. A discussion froum is just that, for discussion. It would be extremely boring if everyone just agreed with someone, and I am sure that is not what most people would want? That said, there is no need for anyone to be rude, that is a different matter entirely.


Yes i have used same stud for both litters and a grand job he has done to may i say. The reason we changed Our bitch to DLRC was convient for me. I still have all her pedigree and papers. Glad you understand why i have moved my link


----------



## lucy barker (May 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> im still here,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> we will have to watch this one vixie,,,,,only joking,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


h h h h lmao


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

could all bickering please stop it is neither constructive nor tolerated by any member, a good debate is welcomed but not heated arguments or insults, can we please return to topic without slating others members views or practises, we all have our opinions no one has to agree with them however they should be respected, any dispute should be talked through by pm or reported to a moderator.

Thank you


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

What gets me is the fact the non of us can talk about any subject without someone being offended by what someone else has said - and half a dozen people jumping in and carrying it on - for gods sake its a discussion forum - but when someone has a different opinion to someone else lets lock it cos we dont all agree - whats the point in that - the thread isnt a joke - but some of the answers are!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Debbie said:


> What gets me is the fact the non of us can talk about any subject without someone being offended by what someone else has said - and half a dozen people jumping in and carrying it on - for gods sake its a discussion forum - but when someone has a different opinion to someone else lets lock it cos we dont all agree - whats the point in that - the thread isnt a joke - but some of the answers are!


the thread will not be locked if it returns to topic and doesnt continue in the manner it is at the moment


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> the thread will not be locked if it return to topic and doesnt continue in the manner it is at the moment


Agreed Fran


----------



## lucy barker (May 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> the thread will not be locked if it return to topic and doesnt continue in the manner it is at the moment


can we not just all be nice to every1


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> the thread will not be locked if it return to topic and doesnt continue in the manner it is at the moment


Thankyou 

Now is anyone else going to comment on the original topic and get this back on track?

I for one would like to learn the ins and outs of this club - is it another money making club like the KC? The KC are money grabbers but at least you are safer with the KC than what I can see on the DLC website....also they say you can have 6 litters as long as they are under the age of 8 years....I think that is excessive on any bitch...what do you think?


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Back to the thread then. I have never heard of DLR before today so can't comment, my dog is NKC registered but i will be getting him ABRUK registered so my daughter can enter him in shows if thats what we decide to do.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Thankyou
> 
> Now is anyone else going to comment on the original topic and get this back on track?
> 
> I for one would like to learn the ins and outs of this club - is it another money making club like the KC? The KC are money grabbers but at least you are safer with the KC than what I can see on the DLC website....also they say you can have 6 litters as long as they are under the age of 8 years....I think that is excessive on any bitch...what do you think?


i think it is excessive!!!! when my dad bred labs i think they only had 3 a piece


----------



## lucy barker (May 21, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Thankyou
> 
> Now is anyone else going to comment on the original topic and get this back on track?
> 
> I for one would like to learn the ins and outs of this club - is it another money making club like the KC? The KC are money grabbers but at least you are safer with the KC than what I can see on the DLC website....also they say you can have 6 litters as long as they are under the age of 8 years....I think that is excessive on any #####...what do you think?


my dog is now 10 we no longer breed of her but i think she had 7 litters not sure exactly of hand but i would not let her have any more as she was coming up to 8 but to be honest i dont think 6 is exsesive as long as the ##### is healty


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

foxylady said:


> Back to the thread then. I have never heard of DLR before today so can't comment, my dog is NKC registered but i will be getting him ABRUK registered so my daughter can enter him in shows if thats what we decide to do.


Same as you I only heard about it when I saw advert in local paper and wondered what it was all about. Can I ask what NKC and ABRUK are ? Fran


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

lucy barker said:


> my dog is now 10 we no longer breed of her but i think she had 7 litters not sure exactly of hand but i would not let her have any more as she was coming up to 8 but to be honest i dont think 6 is exsesive as long as the ##### is healty


I would only ever take 4-5 litters and only if I wanted something for the ring. One of my friends applied to KC for her bitch as it would be 8 on whelping, fit enough bitch and only ever had 2 litters previously, so I suppose circumstances around age is different Fran


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

clueless said:


> Same as you I only heard about it when I saw advert in local paper and wondered what it was all about. Can I ask what NKC and ABRUK are ? Fran


i was just going to ask that same question,???????????????????what is NKC and ABRUK


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

i have been looking at the dlr and it seems to me to be very similar to the kc and i think if it gives you a chance to have some sort of paper work on your pet then why not, some pet owners like to have paper work saying they are part of this or that


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

clueless said:


> Same as you I only heard about it when I saw advert in local paper and wondered what it was all about. Can I ask what NKC and ABRUK are ? Fran


NKC - National Kennel Club
ABRUK - American Bulldog Registry - uk


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

foxylady said:


> NKC - National Kennel Club
> ABRUK - American Bulldog Registry - uk


awwww thanks for that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you learn something every day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

nici said:


> i have been looking at the dlr and it seems to me to be very similar to the kc and i think if it gives you a chance to have some sort of paper work on your pet then why not, some pet owners like to have paper work saying they are part of this or that


True maybe better some paperwork than none, thanks for inputFran


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

foxylady said:


> NKC - National Kennel Club
> ABRUK - American Bulldog Registry - uk


Thanks I will now have to look at the National Kennel Club nowas have not heard anything about that either Fran


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

nici said:


> i have been looking at the dlr and it seems to me to be very similar to the kc and i think if it gives you a chance to have some sort of paper work on your pet then why not, some pet owners like to have paper work saying they are part of this or that


i have seen puppies for sale with DLR paperwork, but not really thought about it,,,,,but as you say, if people are happy to use it then that is there choice, the same with the kennel club, some people swear by it some dont like it,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

i would only buy a kc dog but that is my choice reason being you can check the line for good and bad points.
can you show dlr just interested?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> i would only buy a kc dog but that is my choice reason being you can check the line for good and bad points.
> can you show dlr just interested?


No you cannot show a DLRC dog.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> No you cannot show a DLRC dog.


why what is the reason that is not fair you could still have a dog that is good for the show ring?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> why what is the reason that is not fair you could still have a dog that is good for the show ring?


Just one of the rules.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Regardling the ethics on breeding on the DLC and them saying 6 litters upto the age of 8 years....try to work that out - some bitchs only have a season every year but some every 6 months...
They would end up being in whelp or mothering puppies for most of their life!!!! Regardless of health that is far too much in my eyes - it takes it out of the bitch so much.
I would personally only have 2 possibly 3 litters out of a bitch - my theory is this - most breeds you shouldnt really breed until they are 2 years of age they are in whelp for 60 - 64 days then they have to raise them - thats at least another month for them to have a job so to speak - it then takes a fair few months for a bitch to get back into condition....I dont believe in back to back matings so missing a season and waiting till the next and the process happens again - at this stage a dog is in its prime - most dogs who would have 6 litters would live all their life in whelp - poor thing only gets a break in old age......they are not breeding machines!!!!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

cavrooney said:


> why what is the reason that is not fair you could still have a dog that is good for the show ring?


Baring in mind that any breed or cross breed can have paper work from the DLC - no guarentee of history so no guarentee of pure bred - how could they show?
Thats part and parcel of having a dog to show is that they have to be KC reg to prove its history.
There is Scrufts for the other dogs and plenty of fun shows around for people with non KC reg dogs to show at.
Showing under KC rules the judges judge the dogs ( Most of the time  ) to a breed standard set by the breed clubs. Knowing that the dog is full pure breed - without those paper to prove and the pedigree to go with how does anyone know?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

yes i egree they are not machines ?but most GOOD breeders would not consider letting her dog have that many litters it is cruel .


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Baring in mind that any breed or cross breed can have paper work from the DLC - no guarentee of history so no guarentee of pure bred - how could they show?
> Thats part and parcel of having a dog to show is that they have to be KC reg to prove its history.
> There is Scrufts for the other dogs and plenty of fun shows around for people with non KC reg dogs to show at.
> Showing under KC rules the judges judge the dogs ( Most of the time  ) to a breed standard set by the breed clubs. Knowing that the dog is full pure breed - without those paper to prove and the pedigree to go with how does anyone know?


i dont show my dogs just was interested because the kc stud dog i use does go in the ring and i might try showing one day for fun but have heard alot of bad stuff goes on at shows.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

There is good and bad in every aspect of life - I enjoy showing - yes it can be political - yes there are people who back stab - but in all walks of life these people appear - I go and enjoy myself with my dogs who also enjoy it and have fun with my friends


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

yes that is a good frame of mind to have .
fun with your dogs is the most important thing glad you enjoying it.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> i dont show my dogs just was interested because the kc stud dog i use does go in the ring and i might try showing one day for fun but have heard alot of bad stuff goes on at shows.


I show and sometimes just prefer to go watch as it can get politicalnot bad. Try it, you may like it. Does not matter what happens at shows as long as you remember you are taking the best dog home My dogs are pets first and foremost Fran


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

i always wondered how the dlr worked...because if u havent got a ped etc then how the hell do they make a ped up????


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i always wondered how the dlr worked...because if u havent got a ped etc then how the hell do they make a ped up????


I do not think it would be them that makes a Pedigree up, think they would just accept a registration from someone and that could have been made up (as I believe from information on this thread )and not checked


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

clueless said:


> I do not think it would be them that makes a Pedigree up, think they would just accept a registration from someone and that could have been made up (as I believe from information on this thread )and not checked


Ahh ok thx...i did't read thro the lot of this thread, just the start  wat u said makes sence tho.

ive seen some rite old thrown togetha peds over my time, specially on the estate i live on, some of the so called ped names was just their pets names


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Ahh ok thx...i did't read thro the lot of this thread, just the start  wat u said makes sence tho.
> 
> ive seen some rite old thrown togetha peds over my time, specially on the estate i live on, some of the so called ped names was just their pets names


No problem. Bit of advice stick to last 2 pages  better for mmaintaining mental stability IMO of course Fran


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

clueless said:


> No problem. Bit of advice stick to last 2 pages  better for mmaintaining mental stability IMO of course Fran


oi oi  ...


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

My dog is also registered with DLR and i got him from englishrose and am also getting one of her new pups. I chose to get my first dog from her because of her not because of any registration papers. I was advised prior to getting my first dog that you should be cautious of the type of people you buy from as just because they have KC papers doesn't make them healthy dogs or the perfect owners. I may be waffling now but as long as my dog is healthy and happy papers don't really mean anything to me as they are the important onesxx


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

I wasn't going to comment anymore as I feel this thread has been blown completely out of proportion...

I still maintain that the DLC are a load of kak who exploit dogs rather than help promote them...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Can I ask what does the DLRC actually do apart from provide you with a piece of paper,Which by all accounts anybody on this forum could do.

Does it promote breeds?
Does it put money into researching genetic conditions in dogs?
Does it donate to other Dog welfare organisations?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

jackson said:


> Well, I might as well add my two pennth!
> 
> The KC is the registration body in the UK for _pedigree_ dogs. For those who don't know, they hold details of the verified pedigrees of all their dogs on their system, so when you register a litter, the pup's pedigree is known to them. So, if you buy a KC reg. pup, you know that it is absolutely a purebred, and it's pedigree is genuine.


I beg to differ on this how would you know if the pedigree and the kennel club registration that you recieve would be that of the pup that you picked up you only have the breeders word for that, it does happen someone I know bought a pup and when it came to the paperwork he had two litters there with only a couple of days between them and he handed them the paperwork and said ' I think that is the right one for that pup' until they are born microchipped or tattoed


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> I beg to differ on this how would you know if the pedigree and the kennel club registration that you recieve would be that of the pup that you picked up you only have the breeders word for that, it does happen someone I know bought a pup and when it came to the paperwork he had two litters there with only a couple of days between them and he handed them the paperwork and said ' I think that is the right one for that pup' until they are born microchipped or tattoed


Agree with that,also some people will paperhang.
There has to be an amount of trust between Breeder and puppy buyer.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

We also had calls about a young dog that we had here who turned out to be infertile and we were pet homing as he was never going to mature due to hormone defficiencies, we had a call who said they were willing to pay for him to be used as a stud dog when we told them he was infertile they said they really were 'buying' him just for his pedigree, so would have used his pedigree but used a n other dog!!!!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

tashi said:


> We also had calls about a young dog that we had here who turned out to be infertile and we were pet homing as he was never going to mature due to hormone defficiencies, we had a call who said they were willing to pay for him to be used as a stud dog when we told them he was infertile they said they really were 'buying' him just for his pedigree, so would have used his pedigree but used a n other dog!!!!!


Yip That happens although KC do accept DNA if you have concerns re Sire and Dam Fran


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

clueless said:


> Yip That happens although KC do accept DNA if you have concerns re Sire and Dam Fran


thats ok but the puppy owner would not have access to the sire and dams dna


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

tashi said:


> I beg to differ on this how would you know if the pedigree and the kennel club registration that you recieve would be that of the pup that you picked up you only have the breeders word for that, it does happen someone I know bought a pup and when it came to the paperwork he had two litters there with only a couple of days between them and he handed them the paperwork and said ' I think that is the right one for that pup' until they are born microchipped or tattoed


Surely if the breeder only has one litter, and the paperwork is genuine, the paperwork has to be for that litter?

Unless it was someone well known to me, who I absolutely knew had good reason to breed two litters at once, I wouldn't buy a pup from anyone with two litters at once personally.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Can I ask what does the DLRC actually do...
> 
> Does it promote breeds?
> Does it put money into researching genetic conditions in dogs?
> Does it donate to other Dog welfare organisations?


I don't think they do Sal after having an extensive nosey around the site.

I know in the spate of the dog attack that killed Ellie Lawrenson, I know an awful lot of people in St.Helens had their dogs confiscated under the DDA all sorts of breeds were taken, including Am Bulldogs, Staffords and Crossbreeds. I know the K.C did as much as they could to help those people get their dogs back. I really don't think much of the K.C in many respects, but at least at times when the [email protected] seems to have hit the fan so to speak, they are seen to be doing at least something.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

jackson said:


> Surely if the breeder only has one litter, and the paperwork is genuine, the paperwork has to be for that litter?
> 
> Unless it was someone well known to me, who I absolutely knew had good reason to breed two litters at once, I wouldn't buy a pup from anyone with two litters at once personally.


why?????........


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> why?????........


Because I simply don't see the need for breeding two litters at once in most cases, and knowing myself how hard it is to properly rear and socalise one large litter, I think it would be virtually impossible for most people to do with two or more large litters, unless they ahd staff/experienced help.

Of course, that isn't to say there aren't somtimes circumstances that warrant two litters at once. The breeder of my pup, for example, has a stud dog from abroad for 6 months, so, with the chance of a new bloodline has bred two of her btiches to him. But, she does have staff to help out.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

The KC is the registration body in the UK for pedigree dogs. For those who don't know, they hold details of the verified pedigrees of all their dogs on their system, so when you register a litter, the pup's pedigree is known to them. So, if you buy a KC reg. pup, you know that it is absolutely a purebred, and it's pedigree is genuine.

but what I am trying to say is that YOU dont know that it is genuine even if there was only one litter - you just have to have trust as the KC or the DLR cannot ensure that those papers belong to that puppy.

so I guess what I am trying to say is DLR or KC the papers are only as 'true' as the breeders that bred and registered them and believe you me there are some 'crooks' out there even amongst some of the top breeders


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

tashi said:


> The KC is the registration body in the UK for pedigree dogs. For those who don't know, they hold details of the verified pedigrees of all their dogs on their system, so when you register a litter, the pup's pedigree is known to them. So, if you buy a KC reg. pup, you know that it is absolutely a purebred, and it's pedigree is genuine.
> 
> but what I am trying to say is that YOU dont know that it is genuine even if there was only one litter - you just have to have trust as the KC or the DLR cannot ensure that those papers belong to that puppy.
> 
> so I guess what I am trying to say is DLR or KC the papers are only as 'true' as the breeders that bred and registered them and believe you me there are some 'crooks' out there even amongst some of the top breeders


maybe I am just to naive then, or too trusting.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

jackson said:


> maybe I am just to naive then, or too trusting.


you just havent been 'in it' long enough


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

tashi said:


> you just havent been 'in it' long enough


That might well be a factor, but I think I'll always be the same. I have very high moral standards myself, and tend to judge others by them. I guess i should be more sceptical.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

tashi said:


> The KC is the registration body in the UK for pedigree dogs. For those who don't know, they hold details of the verified pedigrees of all their dogs on their system, so when you register a litter, the pup's pedigree is known to them. So, if you buy a KC reg. pup, you know that it is absolutely a purebred, and it's pedigree is genuine.
> 
> but what I am trying to say is that YOU dont know that it is genuine even if there was only one litter - you just have to have trust as the KC or the DLR cannot ensure that those papers belong to that puppy.
> 
> so I guess what I am trying to say is DLR or KC the papers are only as 'true' as the breeders that bred and registered them and believe you me there are some 'crooks' out there even amongst some of the top breeders


True But do you not think most people would ask to see the Mother of said pup and realise if that pup came from her or not by her physical appearance Fran


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

clueless said:


> True But do you not think most people would ask to see the Mother of said pup and realise if that pup came from her or not by her physical appearance Fran


but it takes two to tango!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Forgot to add, also you could contact the owner of the Sire, I have done it years ago Fran


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

tashi said:


> but it takes two to tango!!!!!!!!!


was posting my forgotten bit at same time Fran


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> The KC is the registration body in the UK for pedigree dogs. For those who don't know, they hold details of the verified pedigrees of all their dogs on their system, so when you register a litter, the pup's pedigree is known to them. So, if you buy a KC reg. pup, you know that it is absolutely a purebred, and it's pedigree is genuine.
> 
> but what I am trying to say is that YOU dont know that it is genuine even if there was only one litter - you just have to have trust as the KC or the DLR cannot ensure that those papers belong to that puppy.
> 
> so I guess what I am trying to say is DLR or KC the papers are only as 'true' as the breeders that bred and registered them and believe you me there are some 'crooks' out there even amongst some of the top breeders


Thing is though, the K.C are the only organization that registers Pedigree dogs, the DLC registers crossbreeds which does unfortunately encourage the wrong sort of people to be breeding dogs. 

I quote from the site itself


> We, as a club, are not connected to, or affiliated with, any other canine organization. We will register Pedigree dogs and puppies whether they are already registered with any other kennel/registration club! - i.e. registered or unregistered dogs accepted, and we welcome overseas customers and breeds.
> *The fact that we can supply you with these documents enhance the sale of your puppies.....*


I'll say no more but I have always felt along the line, if I happen to think a dog will make me and my family a good pet, it will sell itself....


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Could someone/ anyone look at pics in gallery. IMO These are show dogs and think owners of same may not know their dog pic is on there Fran
ps I do not recognise any pics and definately do not know any members on here's dogs Just in case my post kicks off. I am wanting to contact them to ak about their pics of breeds in gallery so that is why i am asking Thanks


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Fran I answered earlier about the pics on gallery - some are so so quality - nothing of a majorness.
Some pics have been messed with and cut and paste onto grass etc....although it might be worth asking whos pictures they are...


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

So wot does everyone think about the NKC????


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Fran I answered earlier about the pics on gallery - some are so so quality - nothing of a majorness.
> Some pics have been messed with and cut and paste onto grass etc....although it might be worth asking whos pictures they are...


Thanks Debbie I took your post onboardabout the cutting and pasting. I have just emailed so will be interested in reply Fran


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Dont know that much about them apart from they are american and only register pure bred dogs. Tell us more about who they are and what they do for you?? I know they have alot to do with the Ambull which is why yours will be registered with them is that correct?
Knowing they only register pedigree dogs makes me think they will be a good club....


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

foxylady said:


> So wot does everyone think about the NKC????


Not had a chance to look yet, but will do as know nothing about it Fran


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Debbie said:


> I know they have alot to do with the Ambull which is why yours will be registered with them is that correct?


Thats right Debbie. They do only register purebred dogs and I know they do hold sanctioned shows that are International..

I can't say whether or not I feel that they are a good club, I personally have never had to deal with them, only having dogs that are registered with them


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Had a quick look. They seem okay to me. Pedigree dogs, lots of info re standards, shows and licensed breeders. Fran


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

The DDB standard could do with sorting on their site LOL
But after a quick look they look ok to me....whats costs are involved?
Am I blind cos I cannot see any ethics section only the history.....


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Debbie said:


> The DDB standard could do with sorting on their site LOL
> But after a quick look they look ok to me....whats costs are involved?
> Am I blind cos I cannot see any ethics section only the history.....


Is the DDB standard not different in USA. My breed Standard in USA differs slightly
Fran


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Dont know that much about them apart from they are american and only register pure bred dogs. Tell us more about who they are and what they do for you?? I know they have alot to do with the Ambull which is why yours will be registered with them is that correct?
> Knowing they only register pedigree dogs makes me think they will be a good club....


I have had a drink tonight so if i say something wrong please don't pull me down.

My hubby has always wanted an American Bulldog and my girl did her research for nearly a year on the breed. We decided as a family this would be the right dog for us.
NKC are a 'All Breed Registry' (thats what its say's on the paper)
And to be honest i don't no what they do for me. Thats why i asked what people thought of them.

Be gentle with me


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

foxylady said:


> I have had a drink tonight so if i say something wrong please don't pull me down.
> 
> My hubby has always wanted an American Bulldog and my girl did her research for nearly a year on the breed. We decided as a family this would be the right dog for us.
> NKC are a 'All Breed Registry' (thats what its say's on the paper)
> ...


LOL As long as you got papers, registration etc.. you should be okay. So how can a dog from UK be registered with them if it is an American Registry? Hope I am being gentle enough Fran


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

I just don't see what use the DLR are. What do you benefit from registering your pups with them? If anyone can answer that I would appreciate it because I'm at a loss.

I'm not the KC's number one fan by any stretch of the imagination but at least with the KC they clearly lay out their expected standards, advise on health tests required, have a database of carriers/clears for a number of health issues and apparently help other doggy related causes. Having a KC registered dogs means you can show them.

I agree with comments above that the KC should do more do ensure quality pups and good standards. My personal opinion is they should have guidelines for required tests for each breed and pups can't be registered unless the parents have been tested. I'm sure any breeder worth their salt would agree with that too, not that it is the whole issue but it's a start.

What does DLR actually benefit a breeder or dog owner? A piece of paper means very little to me really, all Jayjays papers mean to me is that he can be shown, his pedigree that I can see his ancestory. DLR would mean nothing to me, especially as they don't seem very reputable. I don't think I would trust the pedigree as it seems I could just send any old thing in about Milo and get a pedigree back for him.

Just for the record I'm not slating anyone who has their dogs or pups registered with DLR and what I've read hasn't been of that nature either, I think far too much has been taken out of context on this thread. People aren't slating people with DLR registered dogs they are saying DLR *SEEM* crap. Which at the moment I agree with, but I'm open to being proved wrong. Most people are asking for information from people that are registered with them and getting little response. I would like to learn why you would want to register with them as at the moment I just don't get it.


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

My dog's dad was an import from america and his grandparents live in america, so the papers come from NKC


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

clueless said:


> LOL As long as you got papers, registration etc.. you should be okay. So how can a dog from UK be registered with them if it is an American Registry? Hope I am being gentle enough Fran


Easy, like the K.C fill in the paperwork and send it off to them


----------



## Rinnie69 (May 8, 2008)

wow , i have brain ache reading all that


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Also I may have got this wrong but do DLR register pups from parents with KC "progency not eligable for registration" endorsements?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Also I may have got this wrong but do DLR register pups from parents with KC "progency not eligable for registration" endorsements?


Probably Fran


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Also I may have got this wrong but do DLR register pups from parents with KC "progency not eligable for registration" endorsements?


They do


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

clueless said:


> Is the DDB standard not different in USA. My breed Standard in USA differs slightly
> Fran


If you go check the breed standard on the site we just been on its the lack of information not the differences in standard from UK to USA LOL

And may I just say what a good post AJ has just made - I too would like to know more but we just arnt getting the answers...


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

foxylady said:


> I have had a drink tonight so if i say something wrong please don't pull me down.
> 
> My hubby has always wanted an American Bulldog and my girl did her research for nearly a year on the breed. We decided as a family this would be the right dog for us.
> NKC are a 'All Breed Registry' (thats what its say's on the paper)
> ...


Foxy - lol we have nothing to have a go at you for - you are answering what we are asking lol thats good enough for me


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

God i need to go to bed but my finger keeps hitting the refresh button


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

clueless said:


> LOL As long as you got papers, registration etc.. you should be okay. So how can a dog from UK be registered with them if it is an American Registry? Hope I am being gentle enough Fran


May be different but my DDB boy is also registered in Ireland due to him being shown in Ireland - is it different to have a dog in UK thats registered in America?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

clueless said:


> Probably Fran





Nicci said:


> They do


Well that's pretty clear cut then, that's just wrong and I can't see how anyone can dispute that.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Debbie said:


> If you go check the breed standard on the site we just been on its the lack of information not the differences in standard from UK to USA LOL
> 
> And may I just say what a good post AJ has just made - I too would like to know more but we just arnt getting the answers...


Oh did not know that what you meantI never looked at standards jut noted link to them. Yes I really want to know more about them from registered individuals and who belongs to those dogs in the gallery Fran


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Debbie said:


> And may I just say what a good post AJ has just made - I too would like to know more but we just arnt getting the answers...


Thanks, like you I'm begining to tire of people taking offence too easily, this is a forum after all, it's here for discussion.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

yes but it does get a bit heated at times.
so you like a good debate then


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Thanks, like you I'm begining to tire of people taking offence too easily, this is a forum after all, it's here for discussion.


Ssshhh I will be blamed Fran


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Also I may have got this wrong but do DLR register pups from parents with KC "progency not eligable for registration" endorsements?


As I said in a previous post earlier on in the thread, I was having a really good nosey around the site and came across someone who recently had a litter, I can't say too much but I recognised the name and contact number and the details of the Dam, I know who sold her on and I know she was endorsed...

This is also taken from the site copied and pasted for all to see...



> We will register Pedigree dogs and puppies whether they are already registered with any other kennel/registration club! - i.e. registered or unregistered dogs accepted


They are admitting in not so many words that they will do it....


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> yes but it does get a bit heated at times.
> so you like a good debate then





clueless said:


> Ssshhh I will be blamed Fran


In my honest opinion you two need to get to the pharmacy for some chill pills, the **** and booze obviously isn't working!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Nicci said:


> They are admitting in not so many words that they will do it....


Yeah I did see that bit, I will admit I didn't have a brilliant look at the site which is why I said I'm open to being proved wrong. But I just don't see the benefit to it for a breeder apart from (dare I say it....) to add value to the pups and I see no benefit to the new owners at all. Once again, I'm open to being proved wrong but at the moment that's how I see it.


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Get them toys back in the pram  sorry


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> In my honest opinion you two need to get to the pharmacy for some chill pills, the **** and booze obviously isn't working!


Did someone mention beers???  

Gnite all


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> me and fran have had a heated debate and got over ?some times good to ge things of your chest?
> yes true me and fran are nutters but why not?
> ow yes i am a little drunk


It's good to be a nutta on here! I think that's half the problem here, too many normal people!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Did someone mention beers???
> 
> Gnite all


Yeah we were hoping to get some before you had the lot!?! 

Night Loe


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> In my honest opinion you two need to get to the pharmacy for some chill pills, the **** and booze obviously isn't working!


Hey I am Scottish Newbie, what did you expect Only pills I am on now are Anti inflammatories for all the wrist slapping I got  Fran


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> It's good to be a nutta on here! I think that's half the problem here, too many normal people!


Nutta's on here WHERE


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

clueless said:


> Nutta's on here WHERE


like it
what are you like when you have had a drink


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yeah I did see that bit, I will admit I didn't have a brilliant look at the site which is why I said I'm open to being proved wrong. But I just don't see the benefit to it for a breeder apart from (dare I say it....) to add value to the pups and I see no benefit to the new owners at all. Once again, I'm open to being proved wrong but at the moment that's how I see it.


I'm open to being proved wrong too 

If I believed it was a club that benefited dogs and their wellbeing I wouldn't have a problem. it wouldn't bother me in the slightest who used what register to register whatever dogs. The DLC code of ethics leaves a lot to be desired, especially when you can look on the site and find dogs available for stud that couldn't have possibly had their health checks because they are much too young. I also see they believe it's okay to breed a bitch right up until the age of 8 years old which is horrificly cruel (imo) saying some of the larger breeds are extremely lucky to live that long...
It stinks to high heaven if you ask me I'm all for the promotion of dogs and their breeds, but when I see a club that cares squat for the dogs involved within it and does very little to ensure things (well on the outside it seems) are being adhered too it makes me angry that they are happy and allow such breeds and dogs to be used in the most horrible ways possible.

Anyway, I'm leaving this thread now it's giving me brainache


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> like it
> what are you like when you have had a drink


Hehe I am sober  Pepsi Max only thing wetting my lips BooHoo


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I'm open to being proved wrong too
> 
> If I believed it was a club that benefited dogs and their wellbeing I wouldn't have a problem. it wouldn't bother me in the slightest who used what register to register whatever dogs. The DLC code of ethics leaves a lot to be desired, especially when you can look on the site and find dogs available for stud that couldn't have possibly had their health checks because they are much too young. I also see they believe it's okay to breed a bitch right up until the age of 8 years old which is horrificly cruel (imo) saying some of the larger breeds are extremely lucky to live that long...
> It stinks to high heaven if you ask me I'm all for the promotion of dogs and their breeds, but when I see a club that cares squat for the dogs involved within it and does very little to ensure things (well on the outside it seems) are being adhered too it makes me angry that they are happy and allow such breeds and dogs to be used in the most horrible ways possible.
> ...


Yes sad to read some of their info. This thread giving you Brainache Thats nothing this site made me Brainless Fran


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

clueless said:


> Yes sad to read some of their info. This thread giving you Brainache Thats nothing this site made me Brainless Fran


Brainless, well I'm that as well 

The brainache is making me braindead keep coming back to this thread


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Brainless, well I'm that as well
> 
> The brainache is making me braindead keep coming back to this thread


Me too Dah!!!saliva dripping from mouth affecting me now. Anyway I am off to bed Nite Fran


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

clueless said:


> Me too Dah!!!saliva dripping from mouth affecting me now. Anyway I am off to bed Nite Fran


Nighty night all. See you all around later  xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I'm open to being proved wrong too
> 
> If I believed it was a club that benefited dogs and their wellbeing I wouldn't have a problem. it wouldn't bother me in the slightest who used what register to register whatever dogs. The DLC code of ethics leaves a lot to be desired, especially when you can look on the site and find dogs available for stud that couldn't have possibly had their health checks because they are much too young. I also see they believe it's okay to breed a bitch right up until the age of 8 years old which is horrificly cruel (imo) saying some of the larger breeds are extremely lucky to live that long...
> It stinks to high heaven if you ask me I'm all for the promotion of dogs and their breeds, but when I see a club that cares squat for the dogs involved within it and does very little to ensure things (well on the outside it seems) are being adhered too it makes me angry that they are happy and allow such breeds and dogs to be used in the most horrible ways possible.
> ...


The KC will register puppies though from bitches upto 8 years old.
I know alot of breed clubs are pushing to make it compulsary for health testing to be done before registering a litter,in my opinion this is the way to be heading.

Some interesting points right through out this thread,but as already pointed out little info about the DLRC - as for there ethics well I think it's been said.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

I don't know anyone who would intentionally breed from a bitch at 8 years old well in the larger breeds anyway, it's something that I believe is unthinkable whether the dog is K.C or DLC using a bitch at that time in her life is something I personally would never do, she should be enjoying her old age


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I don't know anyone who would intentionally breed from a bitch at 8 years old well in the larger breeds anyway, it's something that I believe is unthinkable whether the dog is K.C or DLC using a bitch at that time in her life is something I personally would never do, she should be enjoying her old age


Totally agree with you


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

i think its time we did something drastic to stop all of this willy nilly breeding altogether , i think the kennel club would be a good place to start. i personaly think they are just as bad as the DLR, they have labs with hip problems registered with them do they not, if you ask me we should scrap the kc and start another PROPER one that actualy protects our dogs  
8 years is way way way to old to be breeding from, if for every human year there are 7 dog years that would be like a oops my maths aint wha it was


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Okay All Thought you would/ may be interested in my reply from DLR re gallery pics

Sent from Yahoo! Mail. 
A Smarter Email. 
Hello 
All our Gallery photos are bought by ourselves (copyright) from a professional photographer, the owner of the dog/dogs do not have to be registered with us for us to purchase 

copyright.Kind regardsD.A.Winters (Mrs)Registrar

Sooo they are false advertising in my eyes as Joe Public may think "oh my great dogs on this registry site". I am going to look into copyright laws as if any of my dogs are pictured at a show etc.. I would definately not want it advertising a site like this one.
I know basically the person who takes the picture is the copywriter but unsure if they need your permission to place pics of your dog wherever. Think they do, anyone know?????? Fran


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

As far as I know if they have your permission to take the picture - the photo then belongs to them and they (the photographer) could use it as they like.
I could be wrong but this was my understanding of the rules. The owner could however probably have words with the photographer as to why they have used the picture in this manner.

Emily


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> As far as I know if they have your permission to take the picture - the photo then belongs to them and they (the photographer) could use it as they like.
> I could be wrong but this was my understanding of the rules. The owner could however probably have words with the photographer as to why they have used the picture in this manner.
> 
> Emily


Thanks for info. Terrible really to think that your dog pic could be taken for dog papers etc... then used to advertise this site. I am dumbfounded Fran


----------



## pommania (Nov 5, 2007)

clueless said:


> Hi All Thought I would start my first thread
> 
> Wondered what your opinions were about the DLR? Good, bad or indifferent Fran


DLR is a terrible organisations and many people who register there puppies with it just state there pups are registered and i have heard of many who have bought this registerd puppy and thought they could show it and are very dissapointed when they find out the truth.
They have also registered cross breeds and i heard of one poor woman who bought this new rare breed and went to the groomers and said she wanted it in a show trim because when it was old enough she would be showing it. The poor groomer had to sit the woman down and explane to her the dog was nothing but a mutt and could never be shown and she had been conned. The breeder of this dog told her it was a new rare breed and she could show it!
Some people disgust me and companies like DLR encourage this.
Zoe x


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

I am very anti DLR As already stated people can breed something like a Poodax (Poodle x dachshund) and get the pups registered they then sell them as registered pups and people do not realize the registration is not worth the paper they are printed on.
They can also breed from a bitch every season and for as long as they like with no restrictions


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sokeldachshunds said:


> I am very anti DLR As already stated people can breed something like a Poodax (Poodle x dachshund) and get the pups registered they then sell them as registered pups and people do not realize the registration is not worth the paper they are printed on.
> They can also breed from a bitch every season and for as long as they like with no restrictions


people that have kc reg dogs breed more than they should also..they just dont reg. them.
i think if people are going to buy a puppy in the first place they dhould have done their research.then they would know you can't show certain dogs.


----------



## mogadog (Jun 18, 2008)

I know this thread is a little old now, but having read it from start to finish, I have to add my two penn'orth.

I read on a different forum (gumtree) that the DLR was orignially set up by Mayfield Kennels, which were a breeding kennels in Manchester in the 90's. I know of these kennels because I bought 2 cocker spaniel pups there in 1991 That was in my naive youth as I have since realised that these kennels were little more than a puppy mill. They have since been closed down, I don't know the details. The target market for the DLR seems to be dogs who are ineligible for Kennel Club registration.

Anyway, now being older and better educated about puppy mills, I would never buy a dog from one of these places again. Even if I wasn't bothered about the KC registration, much better to go to a breeder where you can meet the sire and dam. In conclusion, I have no confidence in the ethics or purpose of the DLR.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

mogadog said:


> I know this thread is a little old now, but having read it from start to finish, I have to add my two penn'orth.
> 
> I read on a different forum (gumtree) that the DLR was orignially set up by Mayfield Kennels, which were a breeding kennels in Manchester in the 90's. I know of these kennels because I bought 2 cocker spaniel pups there in 1991 That was in my naive youth as I have since realised that these kennels were little more than a puppy mill. They have since been closed down, I don't know the details. The target market for the DLR seems to be dogs who are ineligible for Kennel Club registration.
> 
> Anyway, now being older and better educated about puppy mills, I would never buy a dog from one of these places again. Even if I wasn't bothered about the KC registration, much better to go to a breeder where you can meet the sire and dam. In conclusion, I have no confidence in the ethics or purpose of the DLR.


Wow I did not know that re the Puppymill. I cannot understand why people are not doing something about trying to get the DLR shut down. I am still emailing them re pics on their site and they are being very evasive re replies LOL which make sme very suspicious


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

OMG... 
(humble opinion below)
the owners of the DL site want shooting!!
how can they allow completely 'wrong' animals register and advertise as studs etc..
Ive just looked at the rottweiler studs on offer..
the one picture of a suposedly 'good' type rott is nothing short of a disgrace to the breed..
That picture shows an animal with a very high back end, thin, bitchy head, large ears.. etc etc.. not kc reg etc. and this owner of the dog want to breed it!!
god, if you got pups off that, youd have rotts looking like dobermans in no time
some people are pathetic..
rant over


----------

